# Sanyo LCD-32XH6 no enciende queda en standby



## APASIONARTE (Feb 10, 2014)

*Sanyo LCD-32XH6B en stanDbye*

Hola me llego un tv lcd sanyo y según lo que dicen los dueños escucharon un ruido tipo explosion y se pago el equipo.

sintomas: al intentar encenderlo se pone la luz en azul y en momentos pasa a naranja sin dar imagen,se escucha como un pitido-silvido.

al revizar el sistema no se nota en forma visible algo quemado y ningun capacitor inflado.

al final termine revizando un integrado de montaje superficial fan7602,tambien tenemos un diodo d1601 superficial
lo levante para ver si arrancaba y nada.
no tengo diagrama del equipo y si alguien conoce los valores de ingreso al fan se los agradecere..ya que primero es verificar  si las lecturas son correctas y luego remplazo el ic..

Otra informacion qur pueda ser util sea bienvenida! 

saludos 


[*] 













 ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 12, 2014)

> se escucha como un pitido-silvido.


síntoma de un gran corto ,busca y mide las tensiones de salida,revisa los reguladores y transistores smd


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 12, 2014)

Mira este si es el que tienes, revisa la fuente principal y si es encendida por la señal de power, casi siempre funciona bien la de standby pero la principal falla por cortos o daños en el mismo regulador, chauuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------

